# I just listed on ETSY, need a few pointers



## thomhee (Oct 24, 2005)

First, when listing a t-shirt, how can you make it where they choose the size or color? Do you have to make a new listing for each t-shirt say 1 listing for a small, Navy blue t-shirt, then a listing for a medium, Navy blue t-shirt, etc... ?

Also, how in the heck do you setup shipping costs? I see where you can setup a straight fee and then add on to it for additional items, but this seems way to basic. What if you have someone that wants to order from overseas? I can't see setting up a shipping profile for each country. I can't beleive they don't have some sort of shipping that calculates the cost by locations of the buyer and seller.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

be very careful in shipping overseas...it is a terrific way to lose money!... For me I will never ever ship a product overseas without a bank wire transfer..money in hand before shipping..no western union, bank drafts or money orders.. otherwise I can't help as I am not familiar with etsy or their policies


----------



## thomhee (Oct 24, 2005)

I ship overseas from my site all the time. Have never had a problem. This post isn't about that though. I just need some ETSY setup pointers.


----------



## aokusman (Jul 22, 2005)

I am also on etsy. In terms of color, I list different colors as different items. I could list them as one item and then place a pic of each color and ask them to email me the color they want. I dont do this because I have very few items for sale and my shop would look empty, and also because If I run out of a certain color it would still be listed. I however list the sizes together. I just write vailable sizes at the bottom of my listing and keep close track of my inventory.


----------



## thomhee (Oct 24, 2005)

Well I don't have limitations on color or sizes. I have just wrote in the description that they need to specify Size Small, medium, large, or X Large and colors White, Grey, Black, Navy or Red. 

The shipping thing still has me puzzled. I think they have the shippijng section poorly setup.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

thomhee said:


> The shipping thing still has me puzzled. I think they have the shippijng section poorly setup.


You don't really need that many options - most of the shipping options worth using are flat rate anyway. If you're careful with setting up your charges and shipping methods it will work out fine, and be a lot simpler.


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

I just set up in Etsy for US shipping, and Everywhere else. Different flat rates. 
And yes, usually people just say in the listing to let them know when you order which size/color you want. Not like eBay where you HAVE to do different listings for each color, size, etc.


----------



## mariomed (Mar 6, 2010)

The shipping is a global profile. Set up the profile for your shop ( its somewhere in the settings, look for shipping profiles , set them up and thats it.

As for sizes and color, i would set up all se sizes in the same item and tell them what sizes you have available in the description. And post a different color as a different product. Heres one of my listings, take a look and Im sure youll get it. Radio Head Boom box black Unisex t shirt S M L by TuristaClothing


----------

